# staple (cut) fibre



## María Madrid

Field and topic:
Textiles
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Original: Polyester is produced as a *staple (cut) fibre*.

No idea what *staple fibre* is in Spanish (to be exact, no idea what that is at all). Looking forward to your suggestions! Thank you all.


----------



## Kolthoff

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Textiles
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Original: Polyester is produced as a *staple (cut) fibre*.
> 
> No idea what *staple fibre* is in Spanish (to be exact, no idea what that is at all). Looking forward to your suggestions! Thank you all.


 
Hola Maria Madrid,

De WR English definitions
Adapted From: WordNet 2.0 Copyright 2003 by Princeton University. All rights reserved.
*staple* *A*_noun_*1 *basic, *staple*
_(usually plural) a necessary commodity for which demand is constant _


Espero que te ayude a encontrar la traducción más precisa.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola María.
Dos interpretaciones... a ver si alguna se ajusta al contexto de tu documento.

Polyester is produced as a staple (cut) fibre = *el poliéster se produce como una fibra básica de...*

Polyester is produced as a staple (cut) fibre = *la fibra de poliéster se produce como materia prima para...*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## María Madrid

En realidad mi frase termina ahí "Polyester is produced as a *staple (cut) fibre*."
Supongo que la primera opción es la mejor. De nuevo un millón de gracias! Saludos.


----------



## lauranazario

Bueno, se trata. 

Siempre un placer,
LN


----------



## Lagartija

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En realidad mi frase termina ahí "Polyester is produced as a *staple (cut) fibre*."
> Supongo que la primera opción es la mejor. De nuevo un millón de gracias! Saludos.



In textiles a staple fiber usually is defined as:
A natural fibre (raw cotton, wool, hemp, flax) that can be twisted to form yarn
"staple fibers vary widely in length"

But I have also seen synthetic materials referred to as "staple".  This means that the yarn is made from PIECES of the fiber rather than a monofiliment like "line silk" or nylon.


----------



## María Madrid

Thank you all so much! And thank you for your post, Lagartija-

Now, what can that possibily be in Spanish?!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Lagartija

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Thank you all so much! And thank you for your post, Lagartija-
> 
> Now, what can that possibily be in Spanish?!!!! Thanks again!



¿Quizá "hilar de fibra cortada" ?  This gets the idea across that it is a cut fiber yarn and not a monofilament yarn.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Cierto. Staple fibers: fibra cortada (Dicc. Enciclop. de Ccias y Tecnol.)


----------



## cocomoreno

Fibras discontinuas


----------



## Nightly_Knight

Ayer estaba leyendo un libro, "Chemical Process Industries", del autor (por cierto, ingeniero químico) Shrieve.
En el capítulo 35, titulado "Man-Made Fibers and Film Industries", al autor menciona lo siguiente:

<< [...] Concerning length, there are, essentially, two types of fibers, continuous-filament and staple fibers. [...] Cotton and wool are examples of natural fibers in the _staple_ form, i. e., of short and more or less uniform lengths. Artificial staple fibers such as rayon, acetate, nylon, and Dacron result from the cutting tow (untwisted continuous filaments) to uniform lengths, usually between 1 1/2 and 6 in. [...] >>

Por lo tanto, yo traduciría "staple fiber" como "fibra segmentada o cortada en segmentos", no como "fibra de materia prima".
Este término es más técnico que coloquial, como sería al traducir *staple* como _grapa_ o como _producto básico_, _principal_ o _materia prima_.

Saludos a todos y espero les ayude mi aportación.


----------

